# Where to buy Speed Stacks Timer?



## Tyrannous (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey guys, looking for the second gen speed stacks timer, but lightake have been out of stock for a while, any other places which could get me one apart from speedstacks themselves?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 8, 2011)

Speedcubeshop
CubeDepot
Speedstacks


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks very much, been a year since I cubed and trying to get back into it lol


----------



## Selkie (Jun 8, 2011)

I got mine from http://greatbritain.speedstacks.com/, paid by Paypal and was delivered within 48 hours. Think this would be the most appropriate given your location.


----------



## David1994 (Jun 8, 2011)

Tyrannous said:


> Thanks very much, been a year since I cubed and trying to get back into it lol



Are you going to put up some averages??


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 8, 2011)

David1994 said:


> Are you going to put up some averages??


 
I would but my average has dropped by 6 seconds since i last cubed, its embarrassing lol so i gotta train first, my recog has gotten really sloppy.


----------



## MalusDB (Jun 8, 2011)

Tyrannous said:


> Thanks very much, been a year since I cubed and trying to get back into it lol


 
Another Northern Irish cuber  Where the hell is our competition dammit!


----------



## AnsonL (Jun 9, 2011)

get  this one


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 9, 2011)

oops, didnt see that one on lightake, my bad, thanks anson


----------



## izovire (Jun 9, 2011)

AnsonL said:


> get  this one


 
The speedstack timer on Lightake is a fake knockoff. Larry Goers (president of speedstacks) confirmed that it is fake and they are taking care of it legally.

The only place where you can buy official speedstack timers is from a speedstack website... otherwise other online sellers are violating the contract.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 9, 2011)

The official SpeedStacks website is your best bet. Cube stores stock them, but none are as cheap as the original website. Or you could go with the QJ timer; it's alot cheaper and I've had no problems. Only downside is that it doesn't connect to your computer.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 9, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> The official SpeedStacks website is your best bet. Cube stores stock them, but none are as cheap as the original website. Or you could go with the QJ timer; it's alot cheaper and I've had no problems. Only downside is that it doesn't connect to your computer.


 
V2. And it still doesn't save times.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 9, 2011)

I got mine at NZ Sport Stacking Champs. IT was a lt cheaoer than off the NZ Speedstacking website.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jun 9, 2011)

Tyrannous said:


> I would but my average has dropped by 6 seconds since i last cubed, its embarrassing lol so i gotta train first, my recog has gotten really sloppy.



You got faster by 6 seconds by not cubing for one year? I'm going to have to try this!


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 9, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> You got faster by 6 seconds by not cubing for one year? I'm going to have to try this!


 
He proably meant 'getting slower' by 6 secs, not faster.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 9, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> V2.


 
What?


----------



## Aleksandr (Jun 9, 2011)

I think you can to rubikmall.com and find it


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 9, 2011)

Stefan said:


> What?


 
My apologies for not making it clear. 
I was referencing to the QJ Timer V2/2nd Generation. It costs a little bit more, but still quite cheaper than the StackMat Timer. But it doesn't save times or connect to the computer.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 9, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> He proably meant 'getting slower' by 6 secs, not faster.


 
yes I did..


----------



## Radu (Jul 20, 2011)

izovire said:


> The speedstack timer on Lightake is a fake knockoff. Larry Goers (president of speedstacks) confirmed that it is fake and they are taking care of it legally.
> 
> The only place where you can buy official speedstack timers is from a speedstack website... otherwise other online sellers are violating the contract.


I've just read this. If this is true, then how can we avoid the use of these in competitions? If all these look the same?


----------



## izovire (Jul 20, 2011)

pablobaluba said:


> I've just read this. If this is true, then how can we avoid the use of these in competitions? *If all these look the same?*


 
They are different. It is obvious by the shape of the casing around the port. (I don't have pictures with me now but you can find them easily). It would suck if someone found out that the port is just a dummy and doesn't work. 

All of the timers used at competitions in North America are from Speedstacks Inc. I think Tyson helps delegates make orders directly from speedstacks anyway. If china is using these fake timers in competition there isn't much we can do about it.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 20, 2011)

So basically the data port is just a hole that does nothing? Good to know that, was just going to place an order containing one


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 20, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> So basically the data port is just a hole that does nothing? Good to know that, was just going to place an order containing one


 
For the one on Lightake? It could be. Reread his post.


----------

